

The App Developer's Guide to In-App Purchases - eoreilly
http://blog.apptopia.com/guide-to-in-app-purchase-monetization/

======
gps710
Looks really interesting. From my experience monetizing with ads can be a real
grind. IAP has a lot of complexity as well though. Curious to hear how many
people are using a service to manage IAP and how many are doing it all in
house.

